# wo Lüfter anschließen



## crusestar (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erstmal an alle

Ich habe folgendes Problem Meine Mainboard (K7N2 Delta vpon MSI) besitzt 2 Anschöüsse für "normale Lüfter". Ich möchte gerne noch 2 weitere instaliieren (Front und Hinten), aber es fehlen mir die Anschlüsse auf der PLatine. Gib es dennoch eine Möglichkeit diese Kühler anzubauen? Über Verteiler oder über das Netzteil Danke im Vorraus ..... mfg crusestar


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Oktober 2004)

Sowohl als auch!

Du kannst für die CPU Lüfter Stecker ( 3 Pins ) einen Y-Adapter ( Verteiler ) kaufen oder aber einen Adapter kaufen, der den CPU Lüfter Anschluß direkt an das Netzteil ermöglicht, damit entfällt jedoch die Temperaturregelung.

ODER du kaufst dir einen Temperaturwächter, bzw. eine Lüfterregelung zusätzlich, dort kannst du dann weitere Lüfter anklemmen und meist diese sehr genau steuern und auch überwachen.


----------

